# raintree vacation club



## hollidayb (Apr 16, 2016)

can one exchange a raintree vacation club unit with dae and if so how


----------



## Ask DAE (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes, no problem. Just contact one of our exChange Agents at 800.468.1799 and they can walk you through the steps.


----------

